# Escambia River



## In Shore Slammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Just started fishing up in the river. Have not had any luck. Ive been using soft plastics, spinnerbaits, and crank baits. But havnt caught any fish. Is there any thing els i should try?


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Those baits are all good for catching bass (I assume you are bass fishing) in Escambia River. In fact, I would say that soft plastics, spinners, and crankbaits are the top 3 most used/best lures for the river. 

There are a few other variables that will affect your success, however. First, tides play a major part in your success at Escambia--if you hit them at the wrong time, you can forget it. Next, casting accuracy is very important at Escambia. The bass will (in my experience at least) often stick very close to cover requiring pinpoint accuracy in your casting. Try rigging your soft plastics weedless and weightless and casting as close as possible to the structure. Other variables are also in place, such as weather and water clarity, etc. Try going at times when the tides cooperate if it is possible with your schedule. I have the best luck on rising tides at times when it is about high tide, others may suggest differently. Mornings and evenings are also good times to be out there. Just keep trying and eventually you should get a good return, for there are decent quantities of bass at Escambia, they are just moody.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

fenbields5 said:


> Those baits are all good for catching bass (I assume you are bass fishing) in Escambia River. In fact, I would say that soft plastics, spinners, and crankbaits are the top 3 most used/best lures for the river.
> 
> There are a few other variables that will affect your success, however. First, tides play a major part in your success at Escambia--if you hit them at the wrong time, you can forget it. Next, casting accuracy is very important at Escambia. The bass will (in my experience at least) often stick very close to cover requiring pinpoint accuracy in your casting. Try rigging your soft plastics weedless and weightless and casting as close as possible to the structure. Other variables are also in place, such as weather and water clarity, etc. Try going at times when the tides cooperate if it is possible with your schedule. I have the best luck on rising tides at times when it is about high tide, others may suggest differently. Mornings and evenings are also good times to be out there. Just keep trying and eventually you should get a good return, for there are decent quantities of bass at Escambia, they are just moody.


Very well said. I would like to add though, the out going tide is not to be forgotten. I personally do better this time of year the last couple hours of the outgoing tide. but vice versa when the water begins to cool in the fall. but all of the baits you listed still seem to apply as the best. And you are definitely correct about one thing, if you hit it at the wrong time, you can forget it. Meaning, the tide is probably the single most important factor in the Escambia.


----------

